# Trying to block IMVU



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

I am trying to figure out how to do this through a netgear router without seeing the netgear firewall message displayed?

I am currently on a network trying to do this, is their any hope of blocking this troublesome program where maybe it will say something like; cannot connect, or just get a page cannot be displayed thing without triggering off any suspicion its a router firewall doing it?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Is this work related? Are you the Admin?


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

more like home/work related, I am the admin with access to everything though.

its sorta a private matter in which I like to have the program and such blocked without giving off the presence its being blocked by a firewall.

I was told Ports 4100-4800 was what was used, in blocking them out, it did nothing though.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Homework for School?


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

no its for work at home pretty much, I am on a network in which 4 PCs and Laptops connect.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If your Router is capable of blocking IP's instead of Ports, you may give that a try. Ip's Range to blocked => 208.71.159.140-150


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

That would be the one for IMVU?

Would their be any programs to block the series of IP addresses on a network from 1 PC?

I am not seeing any options in the router configuration to block IPs.


----------

